# The world According to Gibbs (He will be missed)



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't have a clue why, my name was OT, like short for hot, 'ot and it worked well enough, but now they seem to call me Gibbs, or Mr Gibbs, which is just one of the very odd things that have happened to me this summer. (I know that the strange one has been telling her side of the story, but this is my side, but I may let her join in later)

They tell me I was born in a barn, a PMU barn, whatever that is, I don't remember much of those days, but a nice guy who was always there seemed to spend a lot of time talking to my momma, and then one day he just took me home. I lived with him and his humans until June this year, I let his kids ride me, went and helped them chase cows, and other stuff, but they were always in such a **** hurry, don't know why people are always in a hurry.

Then these strange women turned up one day, the strange one, and the one who seemed to know what she was doing, they took me out of my nice dry lot, away from my pony friend, and put me in this strange trailer. I'm used to nice sensible cattle trailers, nice open airy boxes, but this one, well it was like a coffin on wheels, and I didn't like it. The females seemed to be very insistent that I got in, so to keep them happy I jumped in. The fact that they were pulling me forward, and someone batted me on the butt had nothing to do with it, I was getting there.

We went for a drive to a strange place, and the strange one put some tack on me, and then walked me into this place like a big dry lot, only cleaner, and had letters on the fence, and odd bits of fencing in the middle, brightly colored, but not much use, you could just walk round them. The strange one got on, and the sensible one was talking to her a lot, and I got the idea she wanted me to walk around, and then we trotted, and then she was asking for a lope, I think, the strange one wasn't being clear, and I wasn't going to put the effort in unless someone was sure they actually wanted to lope, I would hate to go fast by mistake.






I'm not sure what happened next, they put me in the coffin again, still not keen, and took me back to the dry lot, it was good to be back with teh pony. Then the strange one went into the house and a lot later she came out again, and what do you know they wanted me BACK IN THE COFFIN, I wish people could make up their mind. I really didn't want to go back in again, but then I saw the man walking around the corner carrying a lasso so I thought it best to get in the coffin. I was in it a lot longer this time and when I got out there was a different dry lot, and no pony, but there was a horse I could talk to through the fence, so it wasn't so bad.











More to come....​


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

The next day things were still strange, and got stranger. The Strange One bought me some hay and food in the morning, and then later turned up with an even stranger one, they looked me all over, and then they TRIED TO KILL ME, I swear they had this spray bottle of evil chemically stuff that they were trying to get all over me, I tell you what with that and those darn flies biting me it was NOT a good morning. The even Stranger One was talking about something called Parelli, not sure what it is, but I did hope it included a rest, it takes a lot of energy to run around in small circles trying not to get killed by noxious sprays, even the flies didn't like it.

I was hanging about resting and recovering and saw my next door neighbor had disappeared, then there was all sorts of commotion, I don't know what happened but the big black guy appeared back in the paddock next door, and I heard mutterings about ambulance and hospital, and I never saw the strange one again for a long time, and the stranger still one has only appeared once more. 

All in all July was a peaceful month, as I say no sign of the strange one, and I was being looked after by A MAN, it was good, he made sure I had hay and water, didn't try and poison me or make me do anything, and after a day or three he seemed to decide that the Big Black and I could be friends, so he opened the gate and let me have some company. It was a good time, no girls, just MEN, doing men things, chilling and eating. I LIKED July.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

This is Golden Horse rudely interrupting Gibbs story telling:

Today I had Gibbs tied to the trailer while I was removing burrs from his tail, suddenly he braced and started to pull back. I was so peed off, I really don't need another horse who is hard to tie, so I cracked him a good one on the butt. I looked forward to see a glimpse of a very indignant eye rolling back to look at me, from under a very very tight halter. Hang on, if he is stood up, how is his halter so tight? 

Poor boy, he had put his head down and got the rope caught on the hook that keeps the door open, here, Bubba modelling the halter, hook circled.










So far from being a pig, poor Gibbs was suddenly hard tied with his head right down. He stood as good as gold as I rescued him, and then retied him without and issue. Good boy Gibbs.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

*Gibbs on Girls*

Girls are stupid, and I don't like them.

The strange one turned up again, and shortly after she brought a GIRL into the herd. Me and the Big Black, are the best of buddies, and she put a girl in next to us. I was polite and chatted over the fence for a while, but then TSO (The Strange One) put this girl in with us.....*shudders* She keeps wants to come and hang out, but the Big Black and I make sure that she keeps away, she is a big cissy anyway. This is about as close as we let her come










Then TSO, keeps trying to hug and fuss with me, and I DON'T like it, she makes me embarrassed, I can barely look at the bay mare or the big black, this was after she KISSED MY NOSE, so yucky










Then she keeps trying to put things on my mouth, I don't know what it is, but if I close my eyes she might go away.










Then yesterday was the biggest insult of all, she said she was going to try a blanket on me, WHY do I need a blanket, I have never ever worn a blanket, I'm a tough guy, nothing bothers me, apart from THIS...I mean just how wrong is this?










PINK, who can wear PINK..

Note from Golden Horse, actually Gibbs, Big Ben wore it last year and he survived, get over it.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I had fun last night and this morning, I led the great escape,maybe I should be called Steve:lol:

I found out that the short electric fence at the back of the barn wasn't working, so I decided to take a stroll, the big black and the silly mare followed me. They weren't to keen, they are scared, heck the silly billies were living behind a rope before I arrived and showed them how stupid they were:wink:

TSO came and found us, but we were having such fun that we weren't going to be caught, she nearly got me, but I managed to slip away, and set off again. Then they cheated and started herding us back, now know how it feels to be a cow, I didn't like it. We got back in the yard, and I was going to lead them all off again, but TSO had a bucket of food and the silly mare decided that food was more interesting than me. If that wasn't bad enough, the big black decided that he wanted to go back as well, no sense of adventure some people, I didn't want to be out on my own, so I went back to.

TSO has her work cut out though, I led everyone through the burr patch, and we are all burred up, so she is going to have to groom everyone, hehehee, won't have much time to play with messing with photos for a while


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

These people need to make up their minds, they changed my perfectly good name to Gibbs, then today she tells me my name is MUD around here!

I don't know why everyone is upset, I'm the one who should be upset:

First of all we got locked in the pen by the barn, just because I took everyone for a walk, then yesterday I heard a trailer turn up, I couldn't wait to see who was here










But I couldn't believe that they have brought another girl here, girls are silly










They put her in the pen next door, and the other two were all over her










BAH, I got bored, and then I found IT....

When they shut is in here the other day TSO took us in and went through and checked the gate in front of us, leaving the man to shut the gate we had come through. Well he shut it, and put the loop over, but didn't tie it, so I went for a walk....again, I like going for walks.

TSO came and got us, we didn't run away this time, the others were feeling guilty about leaving the new one I think, so she led us all back, that's when she said my new name was mud....no idea why. Oh and we all have burrs again, OOPS.

Now the Big Black and I are out in a small pasture, and TSO and the man were pounding fence posts around it, and the girls are by the barn, this maybe OK for a say or two.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Keep going I love reading this!!! Btw?? how are you going to get the burrs out!? Are you going to have to.. well Shave their manes?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

barrelbeginner said:


> Keep going I love reading this!!! Btw?? how are you going to get the burrs out!? Are you going to have to.. well Shave their manes?


Glad you are enjoying it, as to the burrs, as much as I feel like just taking the scissors and clippers to all of them, I will instead attack them with baby oil, WD40, a hoof pick, thick toothed comb, a bucket full of patience and probably a handful of painkillers, oh and antihistamines because I react like heck to those things!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

It's been a beautiful quiet week, TSO and the man have been busy, so one or the other has been giving us a once over twice a day, although I'm not sure that "Hi boys, all feet side down and breathing" is a very respectful report on our status.

Today was different, TSO came out and caught me and the Big Black and took us up to the pen, and cleaned us all up. For those who were wondering how she was going to get the burrs out, she boasted about it here http://www.horseforum.com/horse-grooming/battling-burrs-again-288810/

It took her ages to do the big black, and I got bored, so I found something to play with






It was just hanging there doing nothing, I don't know why she was so upset, it was obviously old, it tore as I touched it, I have no idea what all the fuss was about.

The big question what is a "comb over?"

TSO was in fits of giggles after she got my burrs out, and was saying I looked like I had a comb over, I think it is something to do with my forelock.....maybe



















It was kind of nice to see her giggle, when she was doing the Big Black she was crying, not sure if it was the burrs or something else, it's all a bit worrying.

Oh and this grooming thing, you know there are a couple of spots, one near my ear, and one on my chest, well it does actually feel kind of good when she scratches me there, I maybe going a bit soft.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

OMG! Gibbs is a character-please keep it coming. DH keeps asking what I'm laughing at.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Glad we are making you laugh, hope that we are all laughing when we start work!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Love this! Can't believe those burrs though-wretched things!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

egrogan said:


> Love this! Can't believe those burrs though-wretched things!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Oh believe!!!


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Awesome journal  Finally had time to read it fully (I mean as a part of my procastination as studying is booooooring.. )

Mr. Gibbs is full of adventures, and no matter how much fun it can be for him and having a horse with a fun character, I am kind of glad the 2 I got at home behave well


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

This place is very confusing, another day and yet another name, what is a 'shot' anyway? I'm sure that is what TSO was shouting at my very handsome behind as I dodged past her, "Gibbs you little shot" yeah pretty sure that was it.

I don't know what the fuss is about, the gate was open, my hay was late, I saw my opening and I was offskie, the big black was looking at TSO and not going past, dummy, so I was out of there. Then TSO tried to catch me, wasn't having any of that, I'm a manly man, so when I saw the man coming I walked up to him. Then TSO came along with a halter and there was that name again, I'm nearly sure it was shot!

Anyone know what a clinic is? TSO says we are going to a ground work one, should I be worried?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

WOW, I'm in shock, it seems that TSO can actually learn stuff. Today they put a big bale of hay into us, so they opened the gate and brought the tractor in. I saw the open gate and thought I may go for another walk:wink: Well TSO was in the runway, and she had a whip! Not only was she standing there but she was standing like she meant to guard that space, so I thought I'd go and stand by the Big Black, and just wait patiently.

After we got hay she came back out to talk to me, and you know,it actually doesn't feel that bad if she puts her arms around my neck, I can just kind of hang my head over her shoulder and we can stand there. Yeah, it was kind of nice really....BAH I am going soft.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Today was a good day, but I met a bunch of words I don't know, I'll ask about them soon.

First of all TSO got me out of the pen and said we were going to practice loading before the clinic on Saturday, don't know why we needed to practice, I know how to load!! She put me in the livestock trailer, that was easy peasy










Then she seemed shocked because I jumped into the coffin like one right behind her. I know I didn't want to get into it last time, but I had no reason to follow TSO then, I didn't know her, why should I trust her? Now we know each other it was OK.

Then she put some odd looking and feeling tack on me, and that's when I heard all these new words

Fat ***
Girth Extender
Jug Head
Fits where it touches

DIET

What does all that mean I wonder, something to do with the odd stuff I think.



















Oh and what's an Irish Draft? she called me that as well.

I think I look good in anything










So we had some good times today, but I know TSO is upset, my hooves need trimming so badly and the farrier hasn't been along yet:twisted:


----------



## Lucky1inKy (Sep 22, 2013)

Love love LOVE this thread!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Funny!


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

I love Gibbs!


----------



## Winterose (Sep 22, 2013)

This is brilliant!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

He looks so cute in his English saddle. He is absolutely my dream color for a horse


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Humph, says Gibbs, so not my saddle, my saddle is a proper Western Saddle, and now that harvest appears to be finished she can start lifting that saddle on me, do her good.

Things are looking up, today we went for a walk, I was all excited when she said walk, I didn't realize that she was going to walk with me, talk about an easy life. Mind you I was glad that she did walk, that gravel road was ouchy on these feet. 

We did have some excitement though, the dogs came walking with us, and they found a skunk, and the stupid beagle got sprayed, that's when TSO cut the walk short and took us all back to the yard, shame it was nice while it lasted.










Then she just threw me out in the round pen and went off and left me, the cheek of it. Don't what she did, I was busy hoovering up any green stuff I could find growing, and that's when IT happened..

I was still busy eating minding my own business when...well look, was this fair?


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

This delights me to no end.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Glad you like it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Gibbs says, 

"Happiness is having supper with a friend, even though there are 3 piles for the 2 of us, we will share"


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

I have just found this and love it Golden Horse. You have a delightful way with words and I want to hear all about the Handsome Mr Gibbs.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Humph, well someone could of told me that a ground work clinic meant WORK, I was huffing and puffing and sweating today, I'm glad to say that TSO was as well Hehehehehe.

It was actually quite a shock, I mean all my life I have done things my way, and suddenly TSO turned into this demanding person who wanted everything done her way. Seems like she is starting to think that she is the important one, and she has grown this personal space, and she gets after me if I get in it.It's all very confusing, I had to do a lot of chewing and thinking about things today. The Clinician said that I was a very good boy though, and she called me a gentleman, which I believe is a good thing.

Here am I learning to circle around, without getting to close










I did try a touch of my best stink eye, but no one was impressed










I was watching the others, and I think I did pretty good.










But I was tired at the end of the session


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Luv this - He looked quite put out over the gun shot. He even gave you the horsey "whateeever" face.


----------



## dlady (Apr 13, 2013)

love this, very entertaining.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm not one for blowing my own trumpet, but I was a STAR today.

TSO got me up very early this morning, it was snowing so I was glad to jump in the coffin and go for a ride. We started today by going over what we had learned yesterday, SOOO BORING, I nearly went to sleep, but then it got exciting, they got the carrier bags out. The bossy one stuck a bag on everyones stick, and they had to flap it all around us. Well I do what I always do, just switched off and put up with it, but when TSO made me move and moved the bag around me it was really really scary. TSO kept bringing it up to me, and I got scared, but then I found if I stopped running away, then the bag went away, PHEW, I was glad to find that out. No one has ever known before just how tense I have been about some things, but it is kind of nice to go through this stuff, and find it's not to bad. 

In the afternoon we were doing sidepassing, and I got to show everyone how it should be done, good job the bossy one didn't see TSO and I having a fight about it!

Then came the highlight of the day, they put down barrels on the ground with a space between them, and TSO had to send me through the gap, then turn me round and send me back through. The bossy one kept making the gap smaller, until they looked like this.










Well any fool can see there is no gap, and the other horses were either jumping over, or having a fit about it, I was the only one that solved the problem, I'm smart...look










All you have to do is put your nose down and roll one of the barrels forward until you make a space, then you can just walk through, simple. I did it twice just to show the others that they were wasting their energy. The Bossy One and TSO were both very pleased with me. Soon after that we came home, and my personal foot care person turned up.










I now have nicely trimmed feet, they do look nice, and it feels so much better, yes it's been a good weekend really, nice to be doing something.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Good job I was here, the water bowl in our yard froze up and stopped working, and despite my close supervision, and I even picked up some tools, and carried off some insulation, they couldn't get it working.

Good job we men were dealing with it though, with my help the man put in a new bowl for us and we have fresh running water again, thank goodness.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Blimey Gibbs, it looks a bit cold in your part of the world. Can you keep it there a while longer please? Sharing isn't always a good thing...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I MAY have been wrong, yeah I know unlikely, but I am prepared to consider the possibility, it MAY be that TSO isn't trying to poison me:

She came out yesterday evening to check us over, and I was carefully watching the big black, he seems very happy with the things that she holds by his mouth, he even eats them:shock: so I thought I would sort this one out once and for all.

TSO gave some of the stuff the the Big Black, then I saw her watching me, and she held out some of this stuff. I came over and sniffed, and sniffed, and then opened my nostrils as wide as possible and REALLY inhaled. Mmmm there was a hint of something edible, so I picked a bit up in my teeth, and did the safe thing, shook it up and down lots to make sure it was dead, and then I chewed it, and it was OK. I tried one more, I killed that one as well, but then I thought I would stop....she should try doing the same, calling me lardarse she should look in the mirror and say NO when the treats are coming around.

Anyway I don't know what that stuff was, but she needs to find out, because it was OK......ish.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Well I didn't die so it probably isn't poison, so I tried again today

Gibbs and the treat - YouTube


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Gibbs is too cool!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Seriously, please someone talk to TSO and tell her how to put a halter on properly, you'll see what I mean, ridiculous:twisted: I feel better now I have got that one out of the way.

Today was interesting, TSO took me into the round pen and she was getting me to line up with this box thing. I didn't get it at first, wasn't sure about moving towards her when she was tapping on the off side, but I tried it, and I didn't get into trouble, so I figured that was the right thing.

I got lined up nice, get the halter though, see what I mean.










Then we did it again, it is so easy, I got bored, so I tried eating the box thing 










TSO tried taking a video of the next bit, but it didn't work, she was getting me to move over from the ground, so I thought she wanted me to half pass over the box thing, I did it twice, I'm so clever










Then when we were done she showed me my new headstall, I must say it looks pretty nice, or it will when she makes a new hole so the throatlash can be looser, don't these people realize that I'm meant to be wide across there?










Oh and she is just going to have to swap this bit out 5" may fit the female one, but it's not going to work for me!










Pretty sharp though a few fixes and yeah, I will look even sharper than normal.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I am not happy, I'm not happy at all, TSO sold the Big Black, she says he has gone a long way away, I don't know why she was crying in my mane, she sold him not me. He was my buddy.










If it isn't bad enough that he has gone, it has left me here with only females, I DON'T like them, and not only do I have to share my pen, she is making me share my trough as well.



















I would prefer to be on my own than live with GIRLS YUK, I'll go back to closing my eyes and hoping they go away










TSO says there is another boy coming to stay, and he is the same color as me, a nice grey, so that will be good.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I know I have been quiet, I have been working on something, and now I have to share. I have to tell you that with calm consistency and patience a lot is possible, and today I am proud of myself....

I knew something was going on, TSO has been working on asking me line up with the block, so when she came out to catch me early this morning I thought it might be the BIG day. She seemed nervous so I thought I would help by running around the pen and refusing to be caught, it seemed to work, she looked a lot warmer and more relaxed when I stopped and let her put a halter on.

Then she seized up again, so I thought I would be on my worse behaviour about loading as well, so she got warm again and then got mad, OOPS. Then the man came out and took my rope and got on trailer, and I jumped right on after him, TSO was outside so I didn't get exactly the name she was calling me, but I think it stated with B and ended with D.

Much as I suspected we ended up at the place with the Bossy One again, and she is still Bossy! We did some work like we did last time, I did well, then TSO took me out and put my saddle on, this looked promising. We did some more work, then TSO wanted me to jump over the barrels, in my saddle. Well that is hard work, I kind of stepped and fell over them a couple of times, then TSO said that if I made an effort and jumped them she would let me have a rest. I JUMPED those barrels, and everyone said I did a good job, and then they let me have a rest. 

Then they put my bridle on, we did a bit of ground work, then the Bossy One got on me, she is just as bossy when she is riding as she is on the ground. She made me flex my head around, she walked, jogged and loped me around, but I wasn't allowed to slop around I had to do it nicely. She said I was a good boy, and very comfortable, HUH like that is a surprise. 

Then all my planning and preparation came together and TSO actually got on and rode me! She had the bossy one lead me to start with, I don't know why, as I say I had done all the prep work to show her how good I am. She did ride me on her own in the end, just walking, and I of course was a perfect gentleman, and tried really hard to do everything that she asked me. At last, I hope she will keep trusting me, because everyone knows that I am a GOOD BOY.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> She seemed nervous so I thought I would help by running around the pen and refusing to be caught, it seemed to work, she looked a lot warmer and more relaxed when I stopped and let her put a halter on.


GH I am not worthy to worship at the altar of your penmanship :lol:


----------



## Lucky1inKy (Sep 22, 2013)

Way to go Mr Gibbs!! Take care of TSO....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Awe, sorry Mr. Gibbs friend went away. Sad.

Mr. Gibb's is just gorgeous.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh ha ha ha, looks like the joke is on me, only I AM NOT LAUGHING:evil: Remember TSO promised me another grey boy to keep me company? Well yesterday early she went away with her friend, and came back with...well

I looked to see what was coming into the next door pen










I see grey










It MIGHT be a boy, but it is the funniest looking, sounding and smelling horse I ever saw!










AND there is another girl here










LIFE IS NOT FAIR


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

thoroughly enjoyed reading all of that! Mr.Gibbs is such a character!! He seems like he keeps you on your toes!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

So TSO is going away for a while and she told me that we all have to live together now, and I have to get over myself, just because I may have been a little bit errr unfriendly last time she tried mixing us up. Well I don't like girls, and that small long eared thing, well I thought he was easily sorted out, seems I may have been wrong.

She took me out this morning and did some ground work, made me get on that trailer, and also had me tied up to the tractor while she was helping the men with something. When she finally put us together all I wanted to do was make up lost eating time










But he was a little to insistent in his examination of me











And then...............well here the little monster is, he thinks he is head of the herd, he wont let me play with any one!










He started making this horrible noise, and he bit me!











Look at him, a blur in action, and all TSO could do was stand there and laugh until she nearly cried, it's not fair.











He thinks he is king of the pen.










Maybe if I close my eyes he'll go away!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh the indignities you are putting him through!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

This is one of the best things I have read! I can't stop laughing!


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Golden Horse, it's 6:18 am here, & my entire family is stareing at me like I have lost my mine as I am howling with laughter. Now I must know the name of your new long ears!


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh Gibbs, if it gets too bad you can come stay with me. &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

"A blur in action" indeed. Love it!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

TSO says the long ears is called Poncho, I just call him Pest. The good news is TSO, tells me that he only spends 6 months a year here, then he and the other female disappear again.

I'm counting the days, there is a lot of them!


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

That crazy long ear! He sounds like my Dusty, Queen of Her Domain. Bossy in a small package
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lucky1inKy (Sep 22, 2013)

The pics of Poncho chasing Gibbs are priceless!! Love it!! )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Dusty was braying in the middle of the night last night, and the dogs ran outside barking. Luckily, all the dogs returned without an obnoxious odor like on Sunday. It was after our ride, we were in the hot tub for an after ride soak, and one dog got sprayed by a skunk in his mouth and face! 

Does Poncho bray in the night, Gibbs?


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

tiffanyodonnell said:


> ...one dog got sprayed by a skunk in his mouth and face!


You do know about the magic skunk odor remover, don't you? You can look it up on the web, but IIRC it's 1 quart hydrogen peroxide, 1/4 cup baking soda, and a few drops of dish soap. Mix and wash the dog in it right away (it doesn't keep long after mixing). Really does work 100%, though black/brown dogs may turn into a redheads


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

He only brays when he chases me. I do find it funny though, the pest takes up a power position in the barn run through. None of us proper equines hang out in there, but the dogs like to run through it to chase the cats. Now they run into the pest, and he won't let them past, it is funny
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

TSO is away at the moment, so I thought I would share some thoughts from the last couple of weeks, and I'm talking to all my fellow equines here.

Do you realize the importance of keeping your person fit at all times? I have done this during the good weather by escaping a couple of times and making her go for a long walk to catch me, but now I'm in the winter quarters I have had to improvise, and I'm going to share my tips.

First of all please be aware that we are trying to promote good health through exercise, and there is no need to be cruel about it, be aware of the fitness level of your person, and don't overdo it. You are aiming to get them breathing heavily and moving well, but not in distress, unless of course you have a bad owner, in which case go for it, they may keel over.

First exercise, not being caught, this is a simple game any of you worth your salt should be able to play it, if you use the landscape, fixed items like feeders, and any pen mates to your advantage, then you can use minimum energy, while they use more. Keep this going until they look warm, monitor the breathing, and when you think they have had enough, just stand still and be caught, or better, walk up to them and breathe on them, you'll find that they are very grateful for that and they will very quickly relax.

Second exercise, suddenly refuse to load, not only refuse, but refuse to go to the trailer at all, works really well when the snow is down, your 4 feet against their two, especially when they are in heavy boots and overalls. Once again, monitor their vital signs, if they are getting tired then you can give them a break by walking them up to the trailer and letting them stand still for a while. Once they have moved enough then you can decide to jump on at any time.

Third one, refuse to pick up your feet, once again, wearing boots and heavy overalls it makes it hard for them to move around and get hold of you, it may sound cruel, but learning to bend and be limber in the heavy outfit will benefit both them and you.

That's it for now, happy exercising.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This is such an entertaining blog - I love it!!!


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I love this!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Gibbs says, "glad you appreciate me"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Well TSO was away for a long time, and then when she came back she seemed very very sad, I think it was something to do with the fact I haven't seen the littlest annoying dog for a long time. I gave her a manly sort of hug to make her feel better, but I'm not to good at that, so I left it to the long ears. I so wanted to tell TSO that I had been good and I am getting on with everyone now, but she seemed to want to spend time with the middle girl and the long ears, they seem to be good at the whole hugging thing.










It has also been very cold here, I don't mind it, I have lots of hair and a good layer of fat. TSO has a good layer of fat, but she doesn't seem so keen on being outside, no stamina women HUH.

So what else, mmmm, well it seems around here you have to celebrate a thing called Christmas, a thing that seems to mean being dressed up and looking all sorts of STUPID...











Once again I tried my usual of closing my eyes and hoping she goes away,










it kind of worked, at least she went and bothered the long ears instead of me, hehehehehe


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Today was a nicer sort of day, so TSO decided to actually come and do something, namely trying to get me to load. Shhhh don't tell her, I always have known HOW to load, I have just been making sure she got her exercise. Now she is starting to get some cardio by taking the long ears for a walk






it means that I don't have to worry about her so much, so I showed her how good I can be


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

Mr Gibbs, I'm sure TSO appreciated your manly hug. The rarer something is, the more it is valued, a bit like you loading LOL


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Having slept on things I can now reveal the ultimate humiliation, I mean what the dickens is all this about, she took my perfectly nice tail










and while I was busy checking out the food bowl, she did this :shock:











TSO is very very strange!


----------



## Winterose (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh mr. Gibbs what did she do to you!!! You poor thing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

There hasn't been much to write about for a while, it got horribly cold, and we didn't see much of TSO, she came out wrapped up in 1000's of layers of clothes, made her look bigger than ever, made sure we had food and water, hugged the females and that long ears, then gave me a nice manly scratch.I have to admit that there is one place just on the left of my chest that seems to make my lips wobble when she scratches it.

These last few days though, there has been more activity, TSO had me and the annoying filly doing loading practice, I was super awesome, of course, and now load myself when she points, but the annoying one was plain annoying, she was standing there refusing to get on, while I had to stand on there patiently and wait. Then TSO got smart and gave me something to eat, it kept me quiet and the annoying filly got in pretty quick then.

But now I don't know what has happened, yesterday she put me and the annoying filly in the trailer and took us for a ride....I don't know what on earth she was doing, but we got thrown around and there was a huge bump, it went quiet, she came to check on us, but looked a bit shaken, but then we got going again. 

We got unloaded at a place I didn't know, and we both got put stalls, it was nice and warm and clean, and we got some hay, and I was quite happy, the filly was being a pain though. I had just got comfortable, when TSO turned up again with my tack, and got me already to work. She took me in the school, but I was all excited, a different place, the filly was shouting, TSO was obviously upset by something, so I thought I should be as well. Then The Sensible One turned up, remember I told you about her in the first post, well she got hold of me and had a few words, and I realized that there was nothing to worry about. 

Then TSO actually got on and rode me, didn't have anyone holding on a rope this time either, I was nice and lively for her, but she didn't seem to want me to go fast, in fact we did a lot of work on stopping and backing up. She did trot me in the end, I wish the woman would relax, she would have a much more comfortable ride if she did.

Anyway, I thought I did well, but then things went very strange, she untacked me, then me and the filly got to go in the school and roll in the sand, that was GOOD I love to roll. The TSO started chasing us around with a whip, don't know what that was about, but in a while she put us back in the stalls. After a while she came and got us and put us in the trailer, and we stood, and stood, and stood. I started knocking on the wall in case she had forgotten about us, then she came and got us both out, put us in a pen AND LEFT US HERE:shock: 

Today she came back again, but just came to say hello and left again, I hope I'm not sold again!!










*TSO HERE*

No Gibbs you are not sold my friend, but that strange event on the journey yesterday was the trailer jackknifing on the ice, and my truck looks like this



















so it is kind of done with, then when we taped up all that broken glass with plastic and went to drive home the truck wouldn't start. After messing around for a couple of hours we decided that you would have to stay there overnight. We came back today but the truck is dead, and you will have to stay there until I get another tow truck lined up. I'm trying to decide if you should live there for a month or two, save me hauling you up and down!


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

Gibbs you always have such interesting adventures!

TSO, glad you're ok!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

So scary!! Glad you're all ok. I can't believe you were able to get on and ride after that, I would have been a shaky mess.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Your very own ******* truck!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

egrogan said:


> So scary!! Glad you're all ok. I can't believe you were able to get on and ride after that, I would have been a shaky mess.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh I WAS a shaky mess believe me, but I figured if I didn't get on, then I had wrecked my truck in vain.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow, that is quite an adventure! Thanking the stars above you are all unhurt. And Golden Horse, you are my hero! I KNOW I would have been unable to ride after that. You are one plucky TSO! 

Mr. Gibbs is right to put his trust in you...


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Well Done TSO and Mr Gibbs for coping with all of that so sensibly. Isn't it nice to know that after a trailer-jackknife, and a strange indoor school, and a nervous rider, Mr G is only a little bit forward: no bad stuff from that horse 

Poor truck! Probably sulking that it hasn't got a thread of it's own...


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh my gravy!!! glad your all ok! Hugs to both you & the amazing Mr Gibbs


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Shropshirerosie said:


> Poor truck! Probably sulking that it hasn't got a thread of it's own...


Should of had a bank account of it's own, she was well due to retire, and I will be glad to see her go, though I have driven many many miles in her, she was always expensive to keep on the road.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I had a truck that looked like that!!!!
Glad you are OK


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

This is just not good enough, not good enough at all...

Not only did TSO abandon me down here all week, with no one to look after me, but today she turned up to ride me...well I showed her. 

She just turned up, pulled me in out of my pen, brought me indoors and got me ready, then in we went to the school. Well I DIDN'T WANT TO, I wanted to shout to my new friends outside, and run, and be a pain. TSO didn't seem to be enjoying it at all, then The Sensible one came over and said that TSO should get off, and then it happened. The Cowboy came in, and said he was going to ride.

You know I was going to show him, he went to get on, so I was going to wander off, and WOOMPH, he hit me :shock: Well that kind of set the tone, everytime I wanted to do my own thing, he got after me, it wasn't any fun and IT ISN'T FAIR. By the time he was done, I was tired, so it was easier to do the right thing, I hope he doesn't ride me again..

TSO here........

Right Gibbs, you were being a real pain, and I'm sorry I am not as fit or as brave as I was, and I couldn't sort you out, but you really did ask for it today didn't you? You wouldn't walk, you wouldn't listen, you were behaving more like one of the Arabians, maybe you shouldn't live with them all the time, they are influencing you. You better get used to the Cowboy, he will be riding you a few more times before I try again, and yes he will be more forceful than I am, but in the end we will both enjoy each other more if you have a little refresher.

AS I was saying before I was interrupted, the only good part if the day was going back into the school to be walked around, and then let off for a good roll. Then it got strange, instead of putting me back in my pen, with that filly, she put me in a pen with a load of geldings, yes I know I like to be with boys, but it was me and her against the world you know, and no one asked me if I wanted to move... Grumble, moan, complain.

The Cowboy gets on










ANd rides 










then a walk in the school










and a roll










That's better










New pen mates


----------



## LindyPhoebeRuby (Aug 29, 2013)

This was soo interesting! Keep going! lol 

Mr. Gibbs is absolutely gorgeous and I love your accent. haha


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

It's been a while since I have updated, because TSO has ABANDONED me here, no one likes me and it is cold, and the other horses are mean to me. The Cowboy was nice though, he noticed that I was losing weight and he put a nice warm blanket on me. When TSO found me in a blanket, she said that she would bring one down for me, well she did, and it's PINK, PINK!!! now everyone thinks I'm a girl











Some things are good though, the Cowboy and The Sensible One found me a new bit, I didn't like the old one, no matter how much TSO paid for it and likes it I didn't like it. The new one has a nice shape it fits my mouth nicely, but on the downside, TSO seems to be able to make me stop leaning on this one, and I'm comfortable leaning. It does suit me though, buy hey anything suits me!










Now somethings are a lot different over the last couple of weeks, since TSO got pulled off and the Cowboy rode, it seems to have changed her a lot. She is riding me now, not sitting and going for a pony ride, but actually riding, ooof it's hard work.

Today she actually made me lope, I wasn't going to, I could tell that she really didn't want to do it, so I didn't go. Then she got all ****y and got after me, so I thought it best that I actually went ahead and made an attempt, stop her nagging. She seemed to enjoy it, so I think making her work for it was a good thing, she will appreciate it more if she has to work for it.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Poor Gibbs. I mean, a pink blanket? And not just a quiet, subdued shade of pink, but bright fluorescent pink, too. Letting that mean cowboy type ride you, too, and what looks like a pretty hefty one, too.

Still, you have to remember that TSO is still recovering. Just think how buff you're going to be by springtime, with all that exercise.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Well what a day, I don't know what has happened to TSO, but she is different, she is making me do stuff, I mean insisting, get her!!

She bought me a new bit and bridle, and I like them, I know I am a handsome boy always, but this just improves my looks, and I like the bit, so I was happy with that.










Then the lesson started, I was a good boy and stood still at the mounting block, and she got on all on her own, first time she has done that with me, I'm glad that she seems to trust me. 

I thought we were going to have our usual type of lesson, where she works as hard as I do, it seems only fair to me, but today, well HMPHH. We were stood there, and she wanted me to walk on, now this usually goes, squeeze, nudge, kick, kick more, and when I am sure that she really wants to walk, well of course I walk. Well today she squeezed, I ignored it, AND SHE HIT ME.....took then end of her reins and whacked me, I was so shocked I shot forward, and she patted me! Well I didn't make that mistake again, when she asked I went, but it seems that I'm doing all the work now.

Then we got to trot, and she did it again, and again at the lope, she asked, and if I didn't jump to it, she whacked me, so unfair, grumble grumble. I still found it hard to pick up the lope on the left rein, but I did really well on the right rein, and to be fair TSO did really well as well, she left my face alone, I could feel her breathing, she was sitting nice and still, and I think she was smiling.

It makes my life easier when she is like that, so I hope she keeps improving, I want to be a good boy really, and I think she is happy with me now.


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

Well done Gibbs and TSO! 

PS Gibbs, the bridle looks cool.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Dang it, Gibbs, Iooks like TSO must have been kidnapped and replaced by a dominatrix from the local S&M dungeon. Was she wearing a skimpy black leather outfit?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

jamesqf said:


> Dang it, Gibbs, Iooks like TSO must have been kidnapped and replaced by a dominatrix from the local S&M dungeon. Was she wearing a skimpy black leather outfit?


I think she might find it cold in a skimpy outfit, but she would weigh less!


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I just love Gibbs! He looks much like my old horse Mesa. I wish I would have had the courage to keep him after my wreck


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> I think she might find it cold in a skimpy outfit, but she would weigh less!


Ain't that the truth? They always SAY "well, I only weigh X pounds", and forget about the 30-40 extra pounds of clothes, tack, and whatnot they load on you.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

*HELP.....I need to be rescued, someone needs to get me out of here*

This is not good, not good AT ALL. 

The people here ATTACKED me, they tried to cut my throat, and I had to fight for my life...

Then today TSO arrived, and we had a nice ride, then she started to pull my hair out, what is wrong with everyone? I think it must to be to do with the clinic they are talking about, I don't think I'm going to like this, no sir, not at all.


Golden Horse here..

Gibbs, no one was trying to kill you, Cassie was just trying to trim up your bridle path, and trim up your whiskers, and chin, just to make you even more handsome than you already were. It doesn't hurt at all, and if you hadn't acted like a pig, then you would not have bald bits and long bits, and they wouldn't of had to twitch you to finish the job. Trying to attack people who are trying to carry out a simple and painless operation, will result in people getting tough with you.

As to pulling your hair out, I used the humane method, the slow pull, and the result are worth it.






































You look very smart now, just some finishing touches and you will be very very handsome!


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

Geez Gibbs, didn't you tell them that you shouldn't mess with perfection! 
I loved your fluffy bits... Like a giant teddy bear...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

VickiRose said:


> Geez Gibbs, didn't you tell them that you shouldn't mess with perfection!
> I loved your fluffy bits... Like a giant teddy bear...


Exactly Vicki, they just don't need to be messing with me!


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Gibbs, I share your pain. I absolutely HATE getting my hair cut - and even though people say the result looks good... Well, I have a mirror, and can tell they're not being honest


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

My dear Gibbs, it's called manscaping. it's all good!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Well I do hope they are blooming well done with "manscaping" TSO took my tail down which is kind of nice, pulled some more hairs out, and then took scissors and trimmed my ears. The scissors weren't scary like those buzzy things, so I let her snip away. I think, I hope I heard her say "that's it


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Trmmed your ears? Ouch! They weren't really that long to start with, and to be brutally honest, that last picture makes it look like you should take up impressionist painting


----------



## Marcie (Jul 25, 2013)

Gibbs, you have a great story going on here! I can't wait to see what all the fuss was about and why they de-fluffed you!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

jamesqf when I say she trimmed my ears, she did stop when she got to the actual ear. I heard her say to someone that she was only taking the 'old man tufts' off (whatever they are) It didn't hurt, and I don't feel any cold in my ears, so I don't think she went crazy.

It's a good job really, it is very very quiet here at the barn, seeing it a Sunday morning, and the place is usually full of young people making a noise and running around. I think it might be too cold for them, I hear that there is another windchill warning for the day -40*C, I'm so glad I have my blanket, I don't even care that it is pink anymore.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> jamesqf when I say she trimmed my ears, she did stop when she got to the actual ear.


Oh, well. I suppose that's a point in her favor. (But I never trust them: even if they just took some hair off this time, they might just be setting you up...) On the other hoof, there goes your promising artistic career. You coulda wound up rich & famous, like this guy: Retired racehorse's paintings sell for $500 a pop - TODAY.com


----------



## quinn (Nov 8, 2013)

Subbing to this cute thread 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm not sure what today was all about, after having lots of time off, there has been lots of cold and snow, and I think TSO was scared to come out, but that's OK, I was happy standing around and eating, so happy that I really didn't want to come in with TSO, I made sure she really wanted to catch me before I stood still, it's a good game. We has a good lesson, the sensible one is getting TSO to be a lot clearer in asking for what she wants, makes it a lot easier for me to actually get it right. TSO has also started carrying a whip, I don't like that much its better to make an effort rather than get a whack I think.

After the lesson though, she didn't just put me out, another female came over and started stroking me, and digging her fingers in, I wasn't sure about all this, especially as there was a crowd of people stood around watching me. 










But then it started to feel quite good



















I don't know why TSO was laughing










It felt good, and I quite liked it.

I quite liked this as well










My new snazzy blanket, it's not pink and it fits me, 










But she took it off!! She said something about the pink one is so battered up that I have to wear it this winter, and she is keeping the new one, what's that all about?

I don't know what this is about either, but I figure I looked handsome wearing it, she wouldn't let me keep this either said I could wear it later when we go to a show, whatever that is..


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Darn it, Gibbs, some guys have all the luck. Nobody ever comes out to give me a massage. Closest I get is the physical therapy guy bending my wrist around :-( And Ilike the new sleepwear - the color really suits you.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I did think it might be a bit 'girlie' James, having a massage and such, but I really enjoyed it, I nearly fell asleep there. I think it's a good idea, and TSO tells me that I will feel better for a while now,

The new blanket is really nice, the color suits me, and it has no holes, nothing is tied up with string, but she won't let me wear it. She said something about temps being above freezing, so I won't need a warm blanket.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Your new blanket is quite manly, & I love your show halter! What a handsome guy!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You know just when I figure I have everything worked out, it all changes!

I have got used to living here, there is regular food, good company, the people are OK, and TSO has been turning up once a week to ride, she catches me, I usually walk around for a while and make it hard, just so she knows who is boss, we go in the arena, The Sensible One tells her to do things, she tries to make me do things, sometimes I do what she wants, sometimes I don't, depends if she asks nicely, or if she is carrying that whip....I don't like it when she stings me with that, so I have been thwarting that one by going faster before she uses it HaHA, I'm smart. She then gets me ready and puts me back out and I get to rest again.

So this weekend started like that, but then she confused me by coming not one but two days. I was just standing there snoozing in the sun, when I realized that TSO was walking up to me, I was so shocked I kind of froze on the spot, I mean what the fruit bat???? It had already been odd, so many horses being caught and put back out, I was wondering what was going on.

Well turns out there were lots of people in the arena, and we did some strange things. After we had walked on jogged around to warm up, we all went and stood in a line, then we had to go one at a time, walk over some poles, around some cones, then a very odd thing, there were some posts with a bit of rope across, TSO for some strange reason wanted to move the rope, make we walk through, and then close it after me. I pointed out several times that it would be a lot easier just to walk around the posts, but she insisted, so I got bored with arguing, and let her do it her way, it was still stupid.

Then everyone got to go around together, we haven't done that before, but we walked and jogged and loped, it wasn't bad, everyone else was doing it, so I figured I could to. Then it got really odd, I mean TSO has trouble asking me to lope, I can tell her heart isn't always in it, so I just trot faster, hehehehe sometimes I do it just to unsettle her, Shhh don't tell. Well now suddenly she walks me into the arena and without by your leave or thank you WHAM, she wants to go and lope straight up the arena, so I did that, and I kept waiting for her to say whoa, or turn, or something, and the end of the arena was getting close, I wondered what was going to happen, THEN she said whoa, and I did, PDQ, I was relieved, I thought she had gone mad. Then she wanted me to turn around and around, and around, waste of time if you ask me, the first turn OK, but the rest, BAH, didn't see the point in them, then it's loping back down the arena, more turns, back up the arena, and a stop and then circles, boy, was she working hard, so I tried a bit as well. 

Then came the best fun, they put these blue barrels out, and we had to go and trot around them, I caught on to what she wanted really quick, and was turning quite nicely for her, and then after the last barrel I was allowed to run back up the arena. Then the best bit of the day, I got a nice bucket of sloppy beet pulp, and nice grooming and got put out in the arena to roll for a while.

TSO says I am better than a GOOD BOY, I am simply AWESOME


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

Of course you are simply awesome, I assumed you knew that Gibbs? Sounds like you had a fun day. Were the other horses friendly? Did they recognize your awesomeness?


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice looking gray.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

VickiRose said:


> Of course you are simply awesome, I assumed you knew that Gibbs? Sounds like you had a fun day. Were the other horses friendly? Did they recognize your awesomeness?


Most of them were OK, but then the bully from my pen came in, and he stood next to me and pulled faces, I don't like him, I would have sorted him out but TSO wouldn't let me, I bet I could of beaten him as well.


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

Well of course you could have taken him down! Maybe it's the pink rug giving him ideas?


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> TSO for some strange reason wanted to move the rope, make we walk through, and then close it after me. I pointed out several times that it would be a lot easier just to walk around the posts, but she insisted, so I got bored with arguing, and let her do it her way, it was still stupid.


Yeah, Gibbs, sometimes I have to wonder why so many of these humans keep on insisting that they're the superior species. Still, you gotta humor them. Just remember that it was TSO giving you the yummy stuff, and not the other way around 

Humm... Do you suppose that if you started rewarding TSO with carrots and such, she might turn out to be trainable?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Dear Mr Gibbs,

Sorry for stealing your space for today, but as your owner I feel it's OK to do it.

Yesterday was an interesting day, I came over to ride you, but the fact that you looked a little sore, and the fact everyone was away at the show made me wonder if would be a good idea, then the continual small avalanches of snow squeaking and sliding off the roof convinced me that is wasn't a day to ride. I did enjoy our ground work session though, we haven't done one of those in ages. It was nice to see you staring to concentrate, and that you walked off your slight stiffness, we'll keep an eye on that one buddy.

I don't think you earned your roll from hard work, but you do enjoy it, and I see the personal space discussion hit home






What I really wanted to say though was, I went and rode another horse yesterday, and she was totally awesome, LOL I had to balance on a barrel in the corner of the arena holding onto a gate, so I could step across onto her, the fact that I could do that without worrying is a testament to your work, and of course the support from Cassie. Actually riding her, well she was everything that I hoped she might be, so beautifully broke, so responsive, she stops on a dime, spins from a slight ask, moves up her transitions from a squeeze and a breath, moves down as you sink back into her. At the same time she is forgiving of the less skilled rider and doesn't overreact to wrong cues, she is just a good honest, comfortable mare, and I really really enjoyed riding her.



















Then came the Million Dollar Question, "Do you want to take this beautiful talented mare, who you feel totally safe one BTW, to the reining clinic, or do you want to take Mr Gibbs?" The answer was 100% clear and obvious, I want to take you big guy, because I want you to be able to do at least some of what she can, we have a lot of work in front of us. I will go ride her again, she is so nice, but she isn't you buddy, and you know for the first time in a long time I have a horse that I want to work with to make it what I want, rather than looking for something else.

You may not understand that, but just to know that I think you are stuck here for a while, you best get used to it, and you will learn to dance!


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

OMG Gibbs TSO rode another horse! A MARE! Man you'd better lift your game, she could get another girl horse to keep you company! I mean, if she had to ride another horse, couldn't it have been a boy?!

At least she said she likes you best 

Oh, and you looked positively draconic (?dragon-like?) snorting out that steam!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh Vicki she better NOT buy another mare, there are altogether too many of them at home, we don't need any more:shock:

As to looking Draconic, well it was cold, so cold again.....


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I haven't been here for a couple of weeks because I have been trying to work something out...

You see I am a good boy, I try really really hard, but the things TSO wanted me to do HURT, but because I was taught nicely I just try my best. Things got a little better after the lady came and gave me that massage, but I still HURT, I didn't know how to tell anyone.

Then another lady came to see me, I thought she was rude, she hardly said hello before she grabbed my mouth, and was poking at my cheeks. Then she went away and came back and I felt a jab in my neck, and then well it all went a bit woozy, my legs wouldn't work, and I wasn't sure what was happening. I do remember being pushed against the side of the stall, and something metal was shoved in my mouth, and there was all this horrible buzzing and grinding, and it went on for such a long time. I didn't mind too much though, nothing seemed to matter. Then it all went quiet and they left me alone for a long time, and I started to feel better.

When I felt like eating again it was very strange, it felt like my teeth were all different, it is very odd. Then TSO came out to ride today, and WOOWEE, it doesn't hurt any more, I can turn my head, and I can arch my neck, it was so easy to do what she was asking me, I felt like a different horse, things are so easy when you don't hurt.

The dentist at work










They were talking about having coolers with the ranch name on, TSO said I would have to make do with this










I've heard TSO say that she wouldn't mind having a paint horse, well I was hot after our ride, so thought I could turn myself into one.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> Then another lady came to see me, I thought she was rude, she hardly said hello before she grabbed my mouth, and was poking at my cheeks. Then she went away and came back and I felt a jab in my neck, and then well it all went a bit woozy, my legs wouldn't work, and I wasn't sure what was happening. I do remember being pushed against the side of the stall, and something metal was shoved in my mouth, and there was all this horrible buzzing and grinding...


Believe me, Gibbs, I have a real good idea of what you went through, though I wish I'd had a bit more of the woozy stuff myself. And at least they don't expect YOU to talk while they've got both hands in your mouth 

But it does feel so much better when it finally stops hurting.

PS: Love the new two-tone color scheme!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

It has been HORRIBLE here, sometimes cold and snowing, then it gets very hot. They have taken that horrible pink blanket off me now, and it is so nice to be able to roll whenever I want, and I was laughing at the others the other day, it was really hot and they were sweating in their blankets. I have been feeling good, I did my Steve McQueen act for the Sensible One the other day, she wasn't paying attention so I dashed out of the pen past her and did my best arab impression, head up, tail up, I could tell she was very impressed with me.

I am feeling so different since the dentist came, I can move my head around, and my saddle feels different as well, I can do all sorts of things that they ask me now. I was going to argue with TSO the other day, she wanted me to go backwards and I didn't want to so I REARED.I looked like a wild stallion (AHEM, TSO here, Gibbs, you managed to shift your weight back a little, and got one foot about 4" in the air, then couldn't get the other one up, so you quit, hardly a FULL rear :wink

We have had some odd lessons, they seem to be shorter than normal, we get to do a few rounds of loping, and then we stop...I like this idea and I'm trying very hard to remember that it doesn't hurt any more, if I do it right I don't have to work so hard and that is a good thing.


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

Gibbs, I'm sure your rear was magnificent! Black stallion eat your heart out!!

I'm glad your teeth don't hurt anymore, I bet your food is so much yummier now you can chew it.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> I don't know what this is about either, but I figure I looked handsome wearing it, she wouldn't let me keep this either said I could wear it later when we go to a show, whatever that is..


Oh Mr. Gibbs! You and the Walterbb have the same spiffy show halter! Looks fantastic, hope your mommy got a great deal on it like I did


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Huh, great deal! Great cheapskate I call it $5 she bought it for, good job I can carry it off and make cheap look good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

The weather is still horrible, sometimes I am jealous of my pen mates, they have their blankets and when the snow comes they are nice and warm, but a couple of hours later I get to laugh at them, the sun comes out and it gets hot, they get sweaty and I feel GOOD! Somedays I feel so good that when I see TSO walking to the gate and she talks to me I set off to say hello, then I remember that I really don't care for females and I turn round and walk the other way, but I go slow so she catches up quick.


What has happened recently? Well she turned up very early one morning, well early for her, I was so surprised I didn't even walk away, and she caught me and put me into the box on wheels, at first I didn't want to go in, the last ride was scary, so I backed up away from there. The Man was saying 'get a whip' but for once TSO had it right, she said "He'll be fine, just give him a minute" and she walked me up again, let me stand and have a look, it was very dark in there, then once I could see it was OK, then I jumped right in. We then went for a very very long ride, and ended up in a new place I had never been, with a lot of other people. TSO felt worried, don't know why I couldn't see anything to be worried about, and she settled down as soon as she got on, stupid owners, sometimes you have to just show them that life is OK, then they are fine.

Before she got on though, we had to do something called Showmanship, WOW that's easy, all I had to do was walk, stand still, pivot, I was awesome at all of that. Somewhere in the middle TSO was clucking and running and swishing me with a rope, I have no idea what all that was about so I ignored her. There was a person called a judge, and I heard her say that I got a 10 for halting, that's standing still isn't it? Hehehe do they have standing still competitions?

We did lots of strange things that day, lets see Horsemanship, WP, Reining, Trail, Barrels, and Poles, TSO I think had fun, not sure if I did, you would think she had forgotten how to ride, booting me to go faster, so I didn't! She did say that I did well, and I know she has posted pictures and videos about the day. When it was all over I had a very long ride home, and it was wet, and the box on wheels lets water in, it wasn't nice, but I got a nice supper when we got home so it wasn't all bad.

Then another day TSO turned up with spurs on, I don't like spurs, it means that I can't ignore her, so I HAVE to do things, but I did hear The Sensible One saying that she didn't think TSO should wear them with me just yet, we are practising for dressage (whatever that is) and she wants TSO to be able to do it all without spurs, then she can have them back.

The biggest horrible thing though, at our last lesson TSO was faffing about trying to get me to lope left, she doesn't understand that it is much easier for me not to lope, and the more she thinks about things the worse she gets, so I just trot fast and make her wobble heheheh. I was doing that on Saturday when there was this HORRIBLE noise..

"This old man he played one, he played nick nack on my drum" 

What the ....... TSO had gone crazy, the noise was coming from her, and it was LOUD, I was so shocked that I just set off on the lope, and she got out of my way and let me do it, I could just hear over the noise coming from my back The Sensible One standing in the middle shouting "KEEP SINGING" I really thought she should be shouting "SHUT UP" but whatever. After a while we got stop, and The Sensible One said it was our best lope ever. Then we went the other way and there was the noise again, I really hope it doesn't become a habit.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> The biggest horrible thing though, at our last lesson TSO was faffing about trying to get me to lope left, she doesn't understand that it is much easier for me not to lope, and the more she thinks about things the worse she gets, so I just trot fast and make her wobble heheheh. I was doing that on Saturday when there was this HORRIBLE noise..
> 
> "This old man he played one, he played nick nack on my drum"
> 
> What the ....... TSO had gone crazy, the noise was coming from her, and it was LOUD, I was so shocked that I just set off on the lope, and she got out of my way and let me do it, I could just hear over the noise coming from my back The Sensible One standing in the middle shouting "KEEP SINGING" I really thought she should be shouting "SHUT UP" but whatever. After a while we got stop, and The Sensible One said it was our best lope ever. Then we went the other way and there was the noise again, I really hope it doesn't become a habit.


GH, the whole post is wonderful, but this - I just loved it. Thank you so much!


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh Man! Gibbs it could be worse, could have been me singing, and I bet I'd bounce around way way worse than TSO!

And you know, I reckon they should have standing still races! You could be on to something there...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

VickiRose said:


> And you know, I reckon they should have standing still races! You could be on to something there...


Or they could have Cat Herding, I'm good at that, TSO caught a little of it on video


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

Hmm well don't try that with my cat. Miss Kit Kat is very opinionated about who gets close and she has claws, and your nose looks so nice and soft...


----------



## BolderDash (Apr 30, 2014)

MR. Gibbs,

I am quite new here on the horse forum and what little experience I have had with horses was 35 and more years ago. I am tyring to spend a little time every day on the forum to add some bits of information here and there in the old memory banks. Although, with my advancing age, the memory banks are more like a photocopier that is low on toner. Needless to say, like others that have chimed in here, I find your journal very facinating and am glad to see you have such patience with your human. No matter how much of a pain they can be, they do, occationally, provide a much needed laugh.

I am a bit curious though. It says TSO is English and in Canada, Saskatchewan more precisely. Have you picked up on the accent thing? Do you whinny with and "English" accent or more of a "Western" one?

Seriously Gibbs, you have a way with words! Have you ever considered giving up on the show circuit and trying TV news and Journalism? I am certain the polital arena needs a good scribe!


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey, Gibbs. About that spur thing? You've never mentioned whether TSO has a guy friend, but if so, you might try stealing the spurs (I know you're smart enough to manage this) and giving them to him to try out.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> Huh, great deal! Great cheapskate I call it $5 she bought it for, good job I can carry it off and make cheap look good.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Mr. Gibbs:

Striker, here. I'm new to the forum, just got "adopted." Not sure what that means, but so far I think like it. The food is decent, and I get a lot of treats. Hope TSO at least does that for you?

Anyway, I just wanted to give you a tip on what to do when TSO buys you cheap things. My owner (I like to call her "The Nervous One") bought me a cheapo bridle. Do you know what I did? I was minding my own business, despite what this person called a "trainer" was trying to get me to do, and I stretched that thing all out. Then, for good measure, I stepped on those things she uses to try to get me to go her way and broke them. I overheard my owner telling her friend that she bought me a "stooo-bin." I hope that's a good thing. I'm worth more than cheap things, y'know? I wonder if you happen to know what a "flash" is and if that's a good thing? I hope it's shiny sparkly stuff like on your head collar. 

Anyway, I think that sparkly head collar looks pretty sharp on you (and I'm a confident enough gelding to be able to tell another gelding when he looks good, okay?), but if you don't like it, just break it so TSO has to buy you a different one. 



Golden Horse said:


> Then another day TSO turned up with spurs on, I don't like spurs, it means that I can't ignore her, so I HAVE to do things, but I did hear The Sensible One saying that she didn't think TSO should wear them with me just yet, we are practising for dressage (whatever that is) and she wants TSO to be able to do it all without spurs, then she can have them back.


Oooh I was worried these "spur" things were not going to be good. Do you think your Sensible One could come talk to The One Who Is Supposed To Be Sensible here? I heard her tell my owner that she is going to need spurs. Then she made my owner carry that whippy stick (I know what THAT is, from my days as a Famous Race Horse). Oddly enough, she didn't hit me with it, even though I was going SLOW. (Not that I LIKE going slow, you see, but I simply CHOSE to go slow. A Famous Race Horse would never like to go SLOW). In fact, when I finally got to trotting quicker she actually slowed me down! Humans make no sense. 

Good luck with yours... hopefully she'll come around. I haven't known mine long enough to be able to tell if she's trainable. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

BolderDash said:


> I am a bit curious though. It says TSO is English and in Canada, Saskatchewan more precisely. Have you picked up on the accent thing? Do you whinny with and "English" accent or more of a "Western" one?
> 
> Seriously Gibbs, you have a way with words! Have you ever considered giving up on the show circuit and trying TV news and Journalism? I am certain the polital arena needs a good scribe!


TSO speaks funny if that is what you mean by an accent, I myself am more of the strong silent type, I don't talk to anyone.



nikelodeon79 said:


> Mr. Gibbs:
> 
> Striker, here. I'm new to the forum, just got "adopted." Not sure what that means, but so far I think like it. The food is decent, and I get a lot of treats. Hope TSO at least does that for you?


Hello Striker, I hope adopted is a good thing. I do get good food, but I'm not sure treats are a good thing, TSO keeps trying to put things in my mouth and calls them treats, but I don't trust her.




nikelodeon79 said:


> Anyway, I just wanted to give you a tip on what to do when TSO buys you cheap things. My owner (I like to call her "The Nervous One") bought me a cheapo bridle. Do you know what I did? I was minding my own business, despite what this person called a "trainer" was trying to get me to do, and I stretched that thing all out. Then, for good measure, I stepped on those things she uses to try to get me to go her way and broke them. I overheard my owner telling her friend that she bought me a "stooo-bin." I hope that's a good thing. I'm worth more than cheap things, y'know? I wonder if you happen to know what a "flash" is and if that's a good thing? I hope it's shiny sparkly stuff like on your head collar.


Striker you are one clever fellow, I will remember those tips.




nikelodeon79 said:


> Anyway, I think that sparkly head collar looks pretty sharp on you (and I'm a confident enough gelding to be able to tell another gelding when he looks good, okay?), but if you don't like it, just break it so TSO has to buy you a different one.


Err OK, but for now will you stand over on the other side of the pen OK, personal space and all that.





nikelodeon79 said:


> Oooh I was worried these "spur" things were not going to be good. Do you think your Sensible One could come talk to The One Who Is Supposed To Be Sensible here? I heard her tell my owner that she is going to need spurs. Then she made my owner carry that whippy stick (I know what THAT is, from my days as a Famous Race Horse). Oddly enough, she didn't hit me with it, even though I was going SLOW. (Not that I LIKE going slow, you see, but I simply CHOSE to go slow. A Famous Race Horse would never like to go SLOW). In fact, when I finally got to trotting quicker she actually slowed me down! Humans make no sense.
> 
> Good luck with yours... hopefully she'll come around. I haven't known mine long enough to be able to tell if she's trainable. Will keep you posted.


Striker you are right humans make no sense, they can never make up their minds, run, don't run, stop, no go, this way, that way, it just makes no sense. Slow is good, it saves energy, standing still is even better, which reminds me....I have to make a post..


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

What an odd weekend..

I don't get this dressyage stuff, TSO turned up early (again) Saturday morning, I had only just started my breakfast, when she grabbed me out of the pen, it is so not fair. Then after getting me all brushed off and dressed, including yet another bit of leather that goes around my front, she said it made me look handsome, HUH, I AM handsome, don't need no bit of leather.










Oh, and see that in the background, it's like a horse only smaller, it's scary, it keeps coming into the arena when I'm in there, and I have to be very watchful to make sure it doesn't attack me, I mean TSO....

So anyway, when we went into the arena, and it looked different to normal, there were poles lying in the ground all over the place, so untidy, and there were plants, which TSO told me I couldn't eat, but I kept trying, then I got a mouthful of one, and YUK..it was made of plastic, these people are very odd. Then instead of riding around doing things we had to stand at the end of the arena, and there were horses I didn't know there...Then one horse at a time had to go and do things, with the sensible one shouting at them..to be honest it was all very boring, I watched for a while










then I got sleepy










and I nodded off, so I don't remember much of the day










I had to wake up three times, because I had to go and get shouted at, the first time TSO said that I was a plank? something about being stiff, IDK.

Then we had to go do it again, she seemed a bit happier this time






Then after another long wait we got to go again, and WHOO that was fun, see TSO was trying to get me to lope, I think, it's hard to tell sometimes, but I wanted to go back to the group, so I took matter into my own hooves, and set off, but then I saw this pink bird in the way, so to avoid hurting it I leaped over it, I thought TSO may get all wobbly, but she didn't she got mad, and made me go do it again....

Well it was a day if a lot of standing around, and a little bit of work, and then someone, a judge I think, gave TSO some bits of paper, and she said they were about me! I had a look, I don't read to well, but I think it said nice horse but the rider sucks. I think I am good at standing still, I got an 8 for standing still, but that would mean that 0 is bad, and I got 0 for jumping the bird, hehehe it was worth it!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Now I know what a Dressage Clinic is, and this is what I think of it. It was hard work, and today I didn't feel well, so I'm tired. I'll tell you more about it later.


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

Gibbs, you need to tell TSO, seeing as you let her introduce you to dressage, she now needs to introduce you to a nice massage therapist


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I do have a massage person, but TSO needs to get me a doctor, I have a cold:twisted:

GH......You have a little cough Gibbs, so much time in the arena made it worse. Cassie is going to be looking out for you, if you need the vet then you will have one.


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

OMG Gibbs!!!! You have MAN FLU! And she won't get a dr??? You poor baby, you just hop on a plane and come to me in Australia. I'll take care of you.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm feeling a bit better today, maybe I don't need a doctor after all, it rained and that made everything feel better, and TSO says I can have a rest for a few days.

It seems like Dressage Clinic means having to be ridden LOTS, but a lot of it was just standing around listening to a Loud Man, he was so loud that his voice seemed to come out of two boxes at the end of the arena.

On Friday we had to stand and listen to him talk, then ride around in circles, this way, that way, round, and round, I got dizzy, but as we went on TSO was actually helping me and I found I can bend onto circles, I don't need to brace myself against things.

Saturday morning I had just been given breakfast when TSO was there, she was moving slower than normal and said her head hurt. the noisy man was there again and we had to do walking, fast walking, slow walking, and very funny walking where TSO wanted me to be lifting my legs up and down high, and have my nose tucked in, it was very hard and she was really happy when I managed to do a couple of steps. Then we had to do trotting fast, and then slow, then really fast, I kept being told I was a good boy. Then we had to do a funny trot, up and down all tucked up, it is REALLY hard work and TSO was very happy that I tried very hard. Then three of us stood at the end of the arena and watched the rest loping.










Now this you wont believe, after watching people canter she groomed me turned me out, so I rolled and thought I'd get to relax for the rest of the day, but she came and got me AGAIN, so not fair. This time I was with a different group of horses, it was nice because that imposter Gibbs the Younger wasn't there, so no one pulled faces at me. It was very odd though, because there was the oddest looking horse I ever did see, sort of like that annoying long ears back at home, but also a bit like a horse, he was alright though.










I was not feeling so good in the afternoon, all that time inside was making my dry and made me breathe heavy, it was a good job that all we had to do was stand about and walk a little it. I got given a spot right by the box where the Loud Mans voice was coming from, I didn't like it much, but TSO said I did really really good, of course. All we did all afternoon was move sideways, and turn circles around my front feet, it was easy peasy. 

I thought that must be it, but no I had to work again on Sunday, my day off, it's really not fair, 3 days in a row, and on a Sunday. I still didn't feel 100% and I heard TSO asking the Sensible One if I was going to be OK. They decided that it was going to be an easy day, so I would be alright. There was a lot of standing around, and then we had to take turns at doing a -d r e s s a g e t e s t- there I got it. Turns out that was what we were doing before, when I jumped the bird, this time it was a lot easier, and TSO was very happy...again. She also got brave and we did the lope thing again, she asked me nicely so I did it nicely, it must have been good because everyone in the place clapped and cheered me when we stopped, I am a star you see.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

TSO doesn't care about me, I haven't seen her for ever, it's a good job the people here are looking after me. I'm bored.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Gibbs you poor boy
If it gets too much to bear we have a spare stable right now and I promise you will not be bored or suffering from any lack of female attention - wanted or otherwise. The choice will not be yours.
love :lol:
from Willow, Honey, Jazzy and Looby


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

Gibbs, just giving you a heads up, but I think TSO has something planned... I don't want to spoil the surprise, but you won't be bored!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

VickiRose said:


> Gibbs, just giving you a heads up, but I think TSO has something planned... I don't want to spoil the surprise, but you won't be bored!





VickiRose said:


> Gibbs, just giving you a heads up, but I think TSO has something planned... I don't want to spoil the surprise, but you won't be bored!


You are right, and wrong there...

Friday morning there was all sorts of commotion at the barn, then TSO catches me and we are watching horses getting in a moving stable, like a tin box only a lot bigger










Then I had to get on, and we went for a long ride, and when I got off I was in a very strange place, with lots of horses there. I had to go inside and they put me in my own stall, but my friends were all there so it was OK. I got given hay and water and a big bed of shavings so it wasn't so bad. 

After standing about for a while TSO came and got me, and took me to a very scary place, a torture chamber, with hoses and water and it wasn't for drinking, she soaked me with the thing, no matter how I tried to get away she kept going, very odd, but after a while it wasn't so bad. Then she covered me in bubbles and then water again. I was really looking forward to getting back to my stall and having a good roll. When I got back there though TSO put this silly thing on me










I couldn't roll, it wasn't good, but she seemed delighted with it, it takes all sorts. After a while we went out for a ride, in a scary place, there was so much to look at, I wanted to take it all in, and shout to my friends, but TSO kept nagging at me, so I thought I best listen. we didn't ride for long then I got more hay and food and went to sleep for a while.

Next day started well, we went out for a walk, and I got to eat some grass for a while










It was nice for a while, but I couldn't get any peace, she kept coming in and cleaning my stall, doing water, giving me hay, trying to poison me by putting stuff in my mouth again, I am not falling for it.

Then she was brushing and grooming and polishing me, and we had to go and ride in the strange place again, it was exciting, there was a car parked right opposite were we went in, it was suspicious looking so I tried to make sure TSO was safe, by not going anywhere near it, but there is no saving some people and she MADE me go there, but I gave her plenty of thinking time by making a nice zig zag shape, all the way down there. I also made sure to look around and see if there was anything else that we needed to worry about, and checked to make sure my friends were OK, by calling to them. I'm sad to report that all my good efforts were totally unappreciated, in fact TSO seemed quite put out by it.

Three times we had to go in there, I was still checking it all out, but in the end she got off and I went back to eating. Then I get interrupted again, by her coming in and hanging these stupid things on me










I have no idea what that was all about, but she seemed very pleased










Then it was peaceful again, until very late in the evening, when a whole group of noisy women came tumbling into the barn laughing, they all ran around feeding hay, giving everyone water and supper, then they all went away again, humans are very very strange, and loud.

Today it was raining, hard, and TSO said I wouldn't have to work, but then she changed her mind, and we had to go and ride around in this










I wasn't sure if it was safe, but it seemed to be OK, and TSO seemed a little under the weather somehow, so I played nice and it was actually nice. I did get tired quickly though, I don't think being inside is healthy, so TSO says from now on I have to take medicine if I have to be indoors, why can't I just stay outside? That would be easier.

Then there was a lot of bustling around and we all got put back on the stable on wheels and when it stopped we were home again. At least she took the blanket off before she put me in with my friend, but she could of done it sooner, he saw me and he will laugh...


----------



## BolderDash (Apr 30, 2014)

My Dear Mr. Gibbs,

I can understand the hilarity of being seen in a New Black Tuxedo with tails, ah, er,um, tail. I never liked getting all gussied up myself and those girly pink ribbons in your hair, well, it is a bit over the top. I have serious doubts that your friends at the barn will ever let you live that one down.

As for the barn on wheels. There could be some hope for self respect if you talk the TSO into getting a big Winnebago. If you can show the other horses that you can drive a big rig like that, maybe, just maybe, they will let you off the hook. You are familiar with four on the floor, so that clutch thing should not be a problem for you. Just don't let TSO talk you into driving in that zig-zag deal, there are laws against that.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

You poor dear fellow, the indignities you endure for that Woman. Flicka says you look quite handsome if that helps at all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

So proud of you, Mr. Gibbs, and of TSO, too. Don't tell Striker but someday he will be doing the same thing... With the rolling box and (hopefully) the ribbons.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spanish Rider (May 1, 2014)

Mr. Gibbs, you certainly are awesome.:clap: I am fast becoming one of your biggest fans. Tell me, have you got any equally-awesome, mild-mannered friends looking for a new home on this side of the pond? 

My youngest son, Nicholas, just poked his head around the computer screen and saw the photo of you in your new black sheet. He said, "A horse whith a white face and black legs? COOOOOL!" He doesn't know the half of it! :wink:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I forgot to share my tip of the day, my four legged friends. If your people want to squirt water on you through long pipes, and you don't like it, just stand on the pipe, it won't hurt I promise, and it makes the water stop.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

DID YOU MISS ME?

I'm back, and I have so much to tell you.....

Lets see, we went too two more dressyage shows, I'm not sure I like this showing thing, something makes me struggle with my breath when I'm away, it isn't much fun, I heard TSO and the sensible one talking, they think I may be upset by the shavings, or maybe it is stress, not sure what that means, but I think it might be the way TSO gets all tense when we are away, it makes me worry, but I can't upset her further by being silly, so I just kind of worry that it will be OK.

We did OK, TSO seems to be very pleased with me.



















I am very pleased with me, this is what I helped her win this year










I am a star you know.

TSO turned up to ride the other day, we did something new, we were loping and instead of just sitting there, she was lifting my front, and driving me from behind, I did the best I could, I tucked my bum in, and curved my neck and whooo, I was a show pony, but instead of telling me I Was good, she just kept on holding me in, 


so I bucked


not very big, but enough to remind her that this is a game of give and take, and if I give, she needs to as well. I heard the sensible one say that my reaction was very polite, and TSO has got to get better at it.

Then after the lesson, instead of being put back in the pasture, I had to get in the little box on wheels, and when I got out I was back at home. It is very quiet here, but kind of nice. I'm a little ashamed to admit it, but I like that TSO comes to see me every day now, and we just hang out for a few minutes, she scratches my neck, and I let her. I even let her catch me when I sort of accidentally jumped out of the field the other day, it was very low on the way out, but too high to get back, and it wasn't very exciting being out on my own anyway.

Sometimes it is better to be on your own, these girl horses are very very rude. I was on my own at first, but then TSO put me with the two Arabs, and they are RUDE. First of all it was the one they call Emmy, she kept walking in front of me, and if you'll excuse me, PEEING at me, there I said it, how rude it that? Well after a few days she quit that and everything was OK for a few days, then that other one, the one they call Gracie, well she chased me around all night, and when TSO came to find me in the morning, that HUSSY had me trapped in the corner of the barn, she wouldn't let me out, and normally she is a scardey cat and all I have to do is show her my number one good glare and she runs away. Womens, you can keep them.


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

Welcome back Mr Gibbs, we've missed your awesomeness! 
Love all of the ribbons, you must be a very good boy!


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

To Gibbs & TSO: Thank you so much for keeping us updated on your progress. From someone getting over fear issues, this has been so helpful. Your stories have helped me realise that I can do this. Babe & I have been having wonderful weekends with friends & have become quite the team over the summer. 

Lots of Love & Hugs,
Babe & Amy


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

****!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

LOL! Nice work Gibbs!


----------



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

I just recently started reading these and, wow, have you thought about writing a book about his adventures? Heck, I'd buy it! Like a funny journal or something. You have captured his attitude and thoughts so perfectly, it would be the perfect easy-to-read book that's just plain awesome and makes you laugh


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

Gibbs! Where are you????


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm here, I'm bored....TSO has been harvesting, she barely has time to say hello and give me a hug.....I mean a manly pat because I DO NOT ENJOY HUGS, OK, even when she rubs that spot on my head....no sireee.

The standard of care is as bad as ever though, I had to send her a text the other morning










DYING I was and not one person cared.

Lets see what else, mmm, I may possibly, maybe, could of been a little mistaken about this whole treat thing, those little what are they called? Oh yes "flaming expensive organic baby carrots" are actually really nice.

Oh and I have a new trick, I have this stuff called 'cough mixture' TSO puts it in a squirty thing and shoots it in my mouth, because I am a good boy, I swallow most of it, because it is to make me better. Because I am a generous boy I always make sure I spit some on TSO, I wouldn;t want her to get a cough.

TSO seems to have this strange obsession with my mane, it is a perfectly good mane, it suits me fine, so why she had to rub all this smelly stuff into it, I don't know, and I don't like that stuff, look, it is a really good mane, don't you think, has character.











TSO here......reading that Gibbs, this is the picture that comes to mind


----------



## southernbound (May 17, 2014)

Gibbs i miss you!!!


----------



## VickiRose (Jul 13, 2013)

Yeah, Gibbs where are you.....?


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Me too!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

GH doesn't post here anymore, but i'm fb friends with her and can tell you Gibbs is still opinionated as ever


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

NBEventer said:


> GH doesn't post here anymore, but i'm fb friends with her and can tell you Gibbs is still opinionated as ever


Please let her know that she and Gibbs are missed


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

jaydee said:


> Please let her know that she and Gibbs are missed


Well, Gibbs anyway  And it seemed like he was finally getting her trained...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

HELLO​
Did you miss me?

I think that I need to let you know what has been going on, so I will be updating what has happened to me.....

To start with I'm a prize winner......TSO was very pleased with me last year, seemed to think that I'm a good boy, this was a good day


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Gibbs is very handsome. he is very "manly".


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

It is with great sadness I make a visit here to make one final entry to this Journal.

The Awesome Mr Gibbs laid down to sleep last week, and forgot to wake up.

He leaves behind a devastated human, and one small donkey, and one mare who miss him.

He was the best, he was sent to me because I needed him, and there would never been a right time to say goodbye, he took a large chunk of my heart with him, but at the same time I feel very blessed that I knew him, he gave me so much...


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh @*Golden Horse* , my heart sunk when I read the thread title update. I didn't want to believe it was going to say what I thought it might.

My grandfather left this world about the same time this morning. Tough old Italian man who didn't much like animals except dogs, but maybe he needed a gallant horse to ride out on.

So sorry for your loss. Hope to see you back here more often though, you are missed.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

I am so very sorry. Words fail me.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Golden Horse, I am so sorry about Mr. Gibbs. Those special horses surely devastate us when they leave this world but where would we be if they hadn't come into our lives? Hugs to you.


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

Oh no Golden Horse, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. <3 Rest in peace Mr. Gibbs. :sad:


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

@Goldenhorse I am so very very sorry to read this post. Rest in Peace Mr Gibbs


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear that. I know he meant a lot to you and he sounded like such a genuine horse. RIP.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

So sorry, Golden Horse. I just loved your journal. Gibbs had such personality. My heart aches for you.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

So sorry about the loss of Mr. Gibbs.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

I have very much missed reading your posts on the forum for the last little while, and was hoping you would return on a page where I might find you... but not like this. I am really saddened to hear of Mr. Gibbs passing. He seemed like a special guy, with great heart and humor and and character. So sorry, Golden Horse.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh no, so very sorry to read about your loss.


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry GH.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss, GH.  Mr. Gibbs was an amazing horse. RIP.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I'm so sorry for your loss. *hugs*


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks again everyone, months of past and the raw hurt and shock mellows, but I still miss him everyday. It’s funny though, some of ‘his’ items I am happy to use on Fergie, his show sheet, with his name, she wears, the cooler he and I won, she wears. His rope halter I can use for Ace, but not Fergie. Winter blankets, anyone can use them.

His breast collar and headstall are in a drawer, and every time I open it, I cry....it’s stupid, most expensive tack set I ever bought, and I can’t see me using it, or selling it...because it will forever be Gibbs tack.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I?m so sorry Golden.


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Hugs GH!


----------

